# Crack filler and Armorseal



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of filler do you use to fill stress cracks on a garage floor prior to Armorseal 1000? 1/4" or less in size. What about holes? Ever used a resurfacer product to smooth excessive rough profile?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I make a trowel-able slurry using Cabosil and 100% solids and knife it in. Careful not to make it to proud of the floor or you will have to diamond grind it smooth. I mix it until it is like peanut butter in a metal can. It kicks fast and gets hot so don't use plastic.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

NACE said:


> I make a trowel-able slurry using Cabosil and 100% solids and knife it in. Careful not to make it to proud of the floor or you will have to diamond grind it smooth. I mix it until it is like peanut butter in a metal can. It kicks fast and gets hot so don't use plastic. Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Any particular solids? What's the dry time? How did you learn this combination? 
I was suggested the polyurea caulking tubes you can buy inside SW.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I will get a gallon kit of 100% solids and make the slurry depending on how wide and deep the cracks are using cabosil. To be honest I've used acrylic urethane sealants with great success on small cracks. At 1/4" I'm sure the polyurea will be fine. Many of the real hard core floor guys use all kinds of things depending on cavity size, depth, abuse, and how level the customer wants the floor. The set up for 100% solids and cabosil is quick. Usually can paint in an hour if I don't have to grind again. Call me if you want. Happy to help.


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

the 2 part caulking tubes that mix as you dispense work good, but the cost can climb quick on larger jobs. The 100% solids mix is the most cost effective. I've seen many things mixed in the batch depending on what your filling. Dry blast sand works well and you can adjust the mix to what type of prep your doing (large, medium, or small).

H+C products makes a filler, butt its tough to get clean finish results that you don't have to touch again. Good luck with your project.
__________________________
"
commercial-industrial-paint-companies"
"
serving michigan-ohio-indiana"
"""
elastomeric-metal-roof-painting"""


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Andyman said:


> Any particular solids? What's the dry time? How did you learn this combination?
> I was suggested the polyurea caulking tubes you can buy inside SW.


Cabosil with 100% solids is the way to go. Anyone who does large floors will do it that way. Of course SW is pushing their caulking, they make a fotune off of it.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok I'll bite. What is this Cabosil you speak of?:blink:


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Slopmeyer said:


> Ok I'll bite. What is this Cabosil you speak of?:blink:


It's a synthetic very light powdery white flour like stuff that mixes with and thickens epoxy to a peanut butter like consistency to tool into cracks and cavities. Makes 100% Solids trowel able or tool able. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NACE said:


> It's a synthetic very light powdery white flour like stuff that mixes with and thickens epoxy to a peanut butter like consistency to tool into cracks and cavities. Makes 100% Solids trowel able or tool able. Hope that helps.


So you mix A and B, then add cabosil?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Yes. I mix it quickly. Kicks in 15 minutes. Mix in metal container


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## hail2redskns (May 27, 2011)

How did it go bender?


----------

